# Bao Quach Talks About Signing With Bellator



## thebwit (Oct 4, 2009)

Full Interview



> Recapping With Bao Quach - You Have To Sacrifice Some Things
> by Brent Todd - 02-10-2010
> Bao Quach may not be as well known as some of the other competitors in the second season of Bellator's featherweight tournament, but he is one of the most seasoned. Quach has amassed a record of 17-9-1 and has been in with some of the best in his division. MMA Recap's Brent Todd sat down with him to discuss his thoughts on the upcoming tournament, his career, and more.
> 
> ...


Bao goes on to talk about his losses to Wagnney Fabiano and L.C. Davis as well as how he has dedicated his life to the sport. Read the full interview


----------



## Extremesyko420 (Aug 15, 2006)

Bao Quach is an awesome fighter, and I look forward to seeing him compete in a stacked featherweight tournament.


----------

